# (NH) Fox Red Lab available stud R&L'S POW'S DAKOTA SH



## ckirk (Mar 4, 2014)

R&L'S POW'S DAKOTA is 6 year old fox red male. His sire Espirit's Power Play is a top producer and Dakota is following in his footsteps. He is working towards master hunter and running qualifyings. He throws a lot of go and exceptional marking ability. In the house he is quiet as can be. He's great in the duck blind with over 100 retrieves last year alone. Hips are PennHIP good and eyes are clear, also he is CMM clear. Dakota is a total outcross of all Lean Mac dogs. If you want a lot of go in your lines and marking give Dakota a call. Visit his Facebook page at R&L's Pow's Dakota, email me at [email protected] or call me 603 292 5023 for more information and pictures.


----------

